# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  نتایج اولیه نیمه متمرکزا اومد- پرستاری ارتش

## jimnana

سلام دوستان نتایج این تیمه متمرکزا  اومد دانشگاه ارتش چهطوراس ؟؟؟؟؟

----------

